# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  RUFUS, personal running coach, intelligent fitness device, Locomotec GmbH, Landsberg am Lech, Germany

## Airicist

youtube.com/@rufusrunfun2612

facebook.com/runfundotcom

twitter.com/runfundotcom

Founder and CEO - Erwin Prassler

----------


## Airicist

Rufus - Your personal running coach

Published on Oct 24, 2015




> Be smart, run smart!
> RUFUS is a robotic sports device design especially to support runners in their running exercises. RUFUS works like a human running coach or a pacemaker in a marathon. It can be programmed to drive automatically ahead of the runner like a robot and control its own and also the runner's velocity based on the runner's heart rate. RUFUS can execute complete training plans created by physiotherapists or sports physicians. RUFUS is available day and night. You don't have to call and make an appointment for a training session.

----------

